# DRUNK STONED SPACED OUT DR



## MrFedUp (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi guys,

My Derealization makes me feel always drunk, tired, spaced out & overall like my brain is not working properly.

Its always worse around 4pm onwards aswell, no matter how long ive slept in or what ive done in the day...

I am looking for someone with this EXACT Symtom of "Spaced out & Drunk" as so many people describe DR Differently, and maybe compare our day to day habbits, diet etc.

I feel like my brain has not rested in months!


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

I also have a very 'I'm drunk' feeling. We feel extremely spaced out and I also feel very tired all the time.

My best tips are these:

- Go to sleep at proper hours, and wake up at proper hours. 
- Get about 8hrs of sleep. If you are able to, get 10hrs. The more you sleep, the better you'll feel. 
- Exercise. It really gets you going, gives you energy and makes you feel less dped, even though you still have DP. 
- Give time for your brain to rest. It'll take months, or weeks (depending on what type of person you are), but you will recover eventually.
- Read recovery stories, they are quite helpful.


----------



## MrFedUp (Aug 11, 2016)

MrFedUp said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My Derealization makes me feel always drunk, tired, spaced out & overall like my brain is not working properly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aly (Jun 13, 2016)

I know exactly how you feel.. no matter how much sleep I get, I still feel the same.


----------



## MrFedUp (Aug 11, 2016)

ASM said:


> DR is to do with the external world & how it appears to us, DP is more to do with how we feel inside. So this spaced out & drunk feeling is DP related, not DR imo.
> 
> My name on this forum is ASM, & that stands for Autonomic Space Monkey, which is a reference to the fact that I feel spaced out to some degree all of the time. The symptom for me can fluctuate wildly in intensity, & seems to be worse at night under artificial lights. They make my DR worse, which in turn has a knock on effect on my DP. Interestingly I found that taking Liquid Ionic Zinc lessened the spaced out feeling somewhat after 2 weeks, but it also gave me chronic insomnia so I had to stop. I'm planning on trying it again, & will do one week on & one week off in an attempt to avoid the imsomnia.


Oh, maybe it is DP Then, such a nasty feeling, I was speaking to a lady who does all spiritual stuff, and she was saying that it could also be seen as an amaizing gift, where we can still function and do our day to day tasks, even though us ourselves and our own minds don't seem present. I tried to talk to my doctor about DP and he was just not interested, and told me "Itll go when you let it" !?

This DRUNK / SPACED OUT / HEAVY EYES FEELING .... I dont know how the hell i forgot about it for it to go, its so strong and i feel so drugged.

Does anybody think it feels like your body is injecting your brain with something to protect it from physical or mental pain ? ...


----------



## Disruption (Apr 24, 2016)

yes i definately feel stoned all and everyday...sometimes more and other times less..but its allways there...i dont know but when i smoke cigs or use coffeine or alcohol it becomes less noticable..sometimes i dont even feel dp/dr'd...i just hate that i cant smoke weed to lessen my symptoms....

i mean ive come so far in my healing process..i think there is a secret how to stop dp/dr...you just have to get around the corner...it sucks but there is a way no matter how much you believe this will stay forever ..its you who has the key to stop this............. dp/dr can also be of help in some situations...


----------

